# Nice GMR fish



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Long time member, haven't posted in a while. So this is more of a test than a fishing report.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

What ya trying to test? 
Is that a blue cat btw? I'm going off the bottom tail fin as I've never caught a blue.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

The new format and attaching a pic. Yes it's a blue. Back around 2000 it was rare to catch one around here. Very common now. They are a blast, they will hammer a bait. Not a big one by any means, went 19-6


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice looking fish.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Took a co-worker last Friday (about 4 hrs) and let him handle the rods. He boated 4 nice blues and 1 flathead(24-8) for a total of 103lbs. I caught 1 blue(12-4), while he was busy with another fish. All on fresh cut shad collected that day. I think I have him "hooked" so to speak. Storm hit hard on the drive home.


----------

